
Show HN: Visual OKRs - userium
I’m a big fan of OKRs (Objectives and Key Results). But there’s one thing missing. Research shows that bringing a visual component to goal-setting improves outcomes. That’s why we made a tool for tracking “Visual OKRs”. You can add a motivational image to each critical OKR with https:&#x2F;&#x2F;teamsuccess.io&#x2F;<p>It’s very difficult to align teams around a common vision. Visual aids; doodles, diagrams, infographics, photos, images, drawings, cartoons, videos or storyboards are a great way of conveying a vision.<p>“Visual OKRs” means adding a visual aid to an OKR. Visual aids supplement words with pictures, charts, graphs, or other visual information. They are important because they help teams understand and remember the ambitious goal. Increase interest. And act as reminders for stakeholders and team members.<p>What do you think?
======
verdverm
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22414628](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22414628)

